
Introduction to the DWARF Debugging Format (2012) [pdf] - vmorgulis
http://dwarfstd.org/doc/Debugging%20using%20DWARF-2012.pdf
======
oautholaf
For me, dwarf's state machine debug encoding was a direct inspiration for my
work on the Android Dalvik dex debug data, which I made sure to recognize in
its documentation:

[https://source.android.com/devices/tech/dalvik/dex-
format.ht...](https://source.android.com/devices/tech/dalvik/dex-format.html)

Encoding the dex debug data this way meant we could keep all the debug symbols
on our early devices with limited storage, which helped a lot during 1.0
development.

I always thought people in our industry should loudly shout out their
references more. I'm glad I did.

